# Book crossing section?



## Sh4rkyBloke (20 Mar 2008)

Would it be possible to set up a new area (i.e. a section within 'Community' for example) for books available for others (or 'Book Crossing' as it's known on t'internet and beyond)?

Within this section people can start a new thread with the title of the book up for grabs and then people can simply reply in the thread saying they want the book next. The order of who replied first can easily be seen and then you can see who is before you (in order that you can PM them your address).

The person at the top of the thread is assumed to have the book currently, and they can delete their post when they have finished with it and sent it to the next person on the list (assuming they have the address from a PM).

Would this be possible / work?

Just a thought as there seem to be a few books doing the rounds (I have 2 currently).

Cheers.


----------



## Chuffy (20 Mar 2008)

Surely it works just fine the way it is? Anyway, I really don't like the idea that everything has to have a separate section within the forum. The best forums are like a chop-suey with chunks of everything bobbing about amongst the noodles.


----------



## Arch (21 Mar 2008)

Chuffy said:


> Surely it works just fine the way it is? Anyway, I really don't like the idea that everything has to have a separate section within the forum. The best forums are like a chop-suey with chunks of everything bobbing about amongst the noodles.



I'd be fine either way. I always mix my noodles or rice and other stuff up, but then I pick out all the other stuff first and end up with just noodles left to eat last....

Oh, sorry, this isn't really about chinese food is it?

I'd have thought we could stick to starting new threads within Cafe. And it would be fairer to say "post if you want it and I'll draw names out of a hat on such and such a date" - I may be hear all day most days, but not once I go home in the evening, and some folk can only get here for a while at night or whatever... First come first served is ok, unless you have limited access and are always going to be at the bottom of the line...

Anyway, if there's a book crossing section, there has to be a knitting section...


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (25 Mar 2008)

The only reason I thought it might help is that if you miss a book then you will probably miss it the next time as well (if we assume that your limited access/times are a factor).

The thread per book could simply ensure that an orderly queue forms (you may still be at the back though) and we can see exactly which book are doing the rounds in one place.

It's no biggie though, just thought it may be helpful.


----------

